# LITTLE DEER WITH BIG ANTLERS



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

This year I shot a deer my 3rd day of the season but the first two days I

still had fun beause I seen 14 deer but only seen 1 big buck and I shot

but the body was small it weighed 137 LBS and a 8 point buck.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

he must have got some good genes.


----------

